# Rheostat on this 120V exhaust fan?



## drayman86 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey group:

Great forum! Happy to have found it.

I'd like to install a standard rheostat/dimmer switch on this 120V exhaust fan:

 CLICK HERE

Will this work, or will I wind up frying the fan motor?

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## Buddha In Babylon (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and see if i know a damn thing about electricity after all this time and say that i don't think it would be such a good idea to put a dimmer on that fan....I'm also gonna go ahead and make the terrible assumption that i know anything other than how to drink beer and say that you will fry the **** out of the windings on the exhaust fan in short order ( or over time ) and possibly cause a problem worse than a smelly bathroom. 
But who knows...i'm four yeunglings in and startin to feel good after a hard nights work. :thumbsup:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

That fan can be used with a solid state speed control. Forget the dimmer and use a fan speed control.

Doesn't anyone read instructions anymore? :no:


----------



## drayman86 (Mar 12, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> That fan can be used with a solid state speed control. Forget the dimmer and use a fan speed control.
> 
> Doesn't anyone read instructions anymore? :no:


Thanks for the detailed reply.

P.S. Instructions don't mention if a rheostat would be appropriate (does say solid state control OK), which is why I posted the question here. 

 INSTRUCTIONS: CLICK HERE

Suppose that if instructions don't say it's OK, then it's not. :thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Realistically, on a little shaded pole motor like that one, a dimmer will work, but it's probably going to hum to beat the band. I don't think the motor will get warmer than usual, but the dimmer sure will. Best to stick with a solid state speed control. They've got a good many out there that have the appearance of a dimmer.


----------



## drayman86 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the prompt and detailed replies!

This forum is a great find. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

drayman86 said:


> Thanks for all the prompt and detailed replies!
> 
> This forum is a great find. :thumbsup:


I agree a bad idea but i would call nutone to find out for sure. I think broan owns nutone.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, and just to be a jerk and contrary I will state that it is illegal to control that fan with a speed control as supplied by nutone.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Oh yeah, and just to be a jerk and contrary I will state that it is illegal to control that fan with a speed control as supplied by nutone.


Huh?


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> This forum is a great find


Glad you enjoyed it but..............








wait for it...............................









wait for it........................................


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting at electriciantalk.com, this site is for professionals only blah blah blah blickedy bluh...


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

And seriously, rheostat? It's friggin 2010 for cryin out loud, catch up gramps. :laughing:


----------



## drayman86 (Mar 12, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> .... catch up gramps. :laughing:



Ooooo, sick burn, sick burn. :jester:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Huh?


Well it is illegal to dim a receptacle unless it is of an approved type. The fan plugs in to a standard recep. in the can. This is a violation but I can't imagine anyone citing it-- cept me, of course.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Well it is illegal to dim a receptacle unless it is of an approved type. The fan plugs in to a standard recep. in the can. This is a violation but I can't imagine anyone citing it-- cept me, of course.


By that logic every bath fan would have to be fed from a 20 amp circuit and gfci protected.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> By that logic every bath fan would have to be fed from a 20 amp circuit and gfci protected.


HUH? Where did that come from. I am just saying that the NEC doesn't allow us to dim recep. except under certain conditions. Obviously the intent is tghat someone doesn't accidentally plug certain equipment into the dimmed recep where damage may occur.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> HUH? Where did that come from. I am just saying that the NEC doesn't allow us to dim recep. except under certain conditions. Obviously the intent is tghat someone doesn't accidentally plug certain equipment into the dimmed recep where damage may occur.


 
I believe you. Now point me to the article you are siting please sir.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jwjrw said:


> i believe you. Now point me to the article you are siting please sir.


404.14(e).


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> HUH? Where did that come from. I am just saying that the NEC doesn't allow us to dim recep. except under certain conditions. Obviously the intent is tghat someone doesn't accidentally plug certain equipment into the dimmed recep where damage may occur.


:laughing: I don't even know what I was thinking about. :laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> :laughing: I don't even know what I was thinking about. :laughing:


No problem. I got a chuckle from it.


----------

